
Hikers Behaving Badly: Appalachian Trail Partying Raises Ire - eplanit
http://apnews.myway.com/article/20150830/us--hikers_behaving_badly-5b704abb1f.html
======
gwright
I thru-hiked in 2002 and at that point a lot of discussion was about the surge
in hikers due to Bill Bryson's "A Walk In The Woods". The movie comes out this
fall so I expect even more hikers next year.

Bad behavior by a few was a problem in 2002 and the offenders were mostly
ignorant of the effects for those who came after them that year or in
subsequent years.

Taking on an endeavor like a thru-hike is a huge challenge and a small number
of hikers definitely let it go to their head resulting in the false belief
that they are VIP hikers exempt from rules, regulations, and common etiquette.

It wouldn't surprise me if or more stringent permitting system gets enacted
although I think some town complaints could be addressed by requiring some
sort of a membership/registration system, perhaps administered by ALDHA
(Appalachian Long Distance Hikers Association).

